

I’m terrified of my new TV - saurabh
http://www.salon.com/2014/10/30/im_terrified_of_my_new_tv_why_im_scared_to_turn_this_thing_on_and_youd_be_too/

======
ColinWright
Considerable discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8537039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8537039)

